# تركيبات صيدلانيه .....ممكنه -1 -



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*تركيبات صيدلانيه........ ممكنه - 1 -*
*.......*
*فى التجميل - وايضا المنظفات - توجد تركيبات مخلقه واخرى طبيعيه واخرى تميل لاستخدامات الاعشاب واخرى علاجيه .*
- *التركيبات الصيدلانيه – تميل الى التخصص – وصعوبة التنفيذ بامكانياتنا البسيطه – او المنزليه – لكن فى هذه الحلقات – سنختار التركيبات الصيدلانيه الممكنة التنفيذ – لكى تحدث تأثير علاجى اسرع – من تلك التى تعتمد على المكونات الطبيعيه فقط ويطول معها انتظارنا لوقت تأثيرها ..................... لنبدأ .*

*تركيبه علاجيه لحب الشباب .*
*...............*
*3 جم بنزويك اسيد تخلط جيدا فى قليل من كولد كريم وننتظر بعض الوقت لتمام الخلط ثم 6 جرام ساليسيليك اسيد وتخلط جيدا فى قليل من كولد كريم وننتظر بعض الوقت لتمام الخلط ثم خلط للجميع .*
*التركيبه:*
* 3 جرام بنزويك اسيد +6 جرام ساليسليك اسيد +91 جرام كولد كريم*
*................*
*تركيبة كريم البهاق .*
* نظرا لأن البهاق مرتبط بخلل الخلايا الصبغيه – فهو طبى بالدرجه الاولى وبالتالى يأخذ وقت اطول – والوصفه التاليه تساعد .*
* 60 جرام كولد كريم اخلط معهم 10 قطرة – زيت الفلفل الاسود – الاستخدام بالمس – 30 يوم ونتأكد من النتائج .*
*.......................*
*كولد كريم :*
*بامكانك تصنيعه منزليا – وصفاته عديده – واخترنا وصفه سهله له – كالتالى .*
* اصهر 20 جرام شمع عسل نحل +60 جرام زيت برافين معا حتى 70 مئويه*
*فى وعاء آخر- اذب 1 جرام بوركس +19 جرام ماء وارفع الحراره حتى 70 مئويه اضف الوسط المائى للوسط الزيتى مع التقليب بالبلندر للوصول الى الشكل الكريمى ويستمر الخلط حتى التبريد لدرجة حرارة الغرفه .*
*....................................*
*وصفات طبيعيه للنمش .*
* وصفه اولى 60 جرام ماء ورد+ 60 جرام جلسرين + 120 جرام لاكتيك اسيد (شكله وقوامه زيتى ) يستخدم عدة مرات في اليوم .*
* وصفه ثانيه :*
* ضع 115 جرام صابون زيت زيتون سائل – اذبهم فى 1.75 لتر ماء مغلى لتمام الذوبان – واضف اليهم التالى عندما يبرد الخليط 250 جرام ايثانول نقى - + 10 جرام زيت روزمارى ( اكليل الجبل ) وخلط جيدا*
*.................*
*سنحاول كتابة المزيد – فى مجالات الطب المساعد – مشاكل الانف وصعوبة التنفس والغرغره وما شابه ذلك – بنفس الاسلوب – تركيبات صيدلانيه موثقه – ممكنة التنفيذ – مضبوطة المقادير – وطريقة التجهيز والاستخدام .*
*جرب وسجل رأيك يهمنا نشر الفائده .*


----------



## mostfavip (8 نوفمبر 2017)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *كولد كريم :*
> *بامكانك تصنيعه منزليا – وصفاته عديده – واخترنا وصفه سهله له – كالتالى .*
> * اصهر 20 جرام شمع عسل نحل +60 جرام زيت برافين معا حتى 70 مئويه*
> *فى وعاء آخر- اذب 1 جرام بوركس +19 جرام ماء وارفع الحراره حتى 70 مئويه اضف الوسط المائى للوسط الزيتى مع التقليب بالبلندر للوصول الى الشكل الكريمى ويستمر الخلط حتى التبريد لدرجة حرارة الغرفه .*


شكرا ليك على المعلومات القيمة ولى استفسار 
زيت البرافين هل يمكن تغيره بزيت آخر أو مجموعة زيوت 
ومدة صلاحية التركيبة دى ايه وما المادة الحافظة لها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 نوفمبر 2017)

اهلا بك
لم تذكر لى سبب رغبتك فى تغيير مكونات التركيبه
فى العادة نلتزم بالتركيبه - مكونات ونسب وطريقة تصنيع - حتى نجيد
هذه تركيبه منزليه - لانهتم بموضوع المواد الحافظه - لقصر مدة الاستخدام - 6 اشهر
التركيبه مستقره بسبب طريقة التصنيع .


----------



## mostfavip (10 نوفمبر 2017)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اهلا بك
> لم تذكر لى سبب رغبتك فى تغيير مكونات التركيبه
> فى العادة نلتزم بالتركيبه - مكونات ونسب وطريقة تصنيع - حتى نجيد
> هذه تركيبه منزليه - لانهتم بموضوع المواد الحافظه - لقصر مدة الاستخدام - 6 اشهر
> التركيبه مستقره بسبب طريقة التصنيع .


اشكر اهتمامك بالرد وهذا ما لمستة فى كل مشاركاتك بالمنتدى 
فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء بالنسبة للزيت اقصد منه الاستفادة من فوائد بعض الزيوت أو مجموعة من الزيوت اى استطيع التنويع ... ام توضح لى هذه النقطة نفس هذه التركيبة يضاف لها انواع اخرى والنسب وتعتبر هذه التركيبة قاعدة عامة يحمل عليها اضافات.
وطبعا سؤالى عن المادة الحافظة ومدة الصلاحية لمعرفة حدود الامان


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 نوفمبر 2017)

اهلا بك
الخريطه العامه للكريمات - ثمانى مجموعات
كل مجموعه - اما مكونات طبيعيه بالاعشاب - او مكونات طبيعيه او مكونات مصنعه مثل منتجات المصانع 
وبالتالى - عند قراءة التركيبه - سنحافظ على مكوناتها وكمياتها وطريقة التصنيع - ولا تبديل الا اذا نصت التركيبه على ذلك .
اذا اردنا تغيير المكونات - نختار تركيبه بمكونات اخرى وهذا اضمن بدلا من التجريب والعرضه للخظأ .
المبدأ فى الصناعات المنزليه - لانضيف مواد حافظه -


----------

